# our demo matte black ttrs



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

something a little different again from us, some people may like it and some people my not, car has been resprayed (not wrapped like all the others) and the centre of the bonnet, roof, tailgate, spoiler and centre of the bumpers have been left gloss black, different wheels have been sprayed gloss black and the centre caps with 5mm spacers to clear the calipers , and the wheel nut covers have been sprayed matte black, car will be up for sale soon, i will post more info once i have it.









































































when the sun hits it you can see the metalic bleeding through 8) , looks much better in the flesh (car not cleaned here either)and was a nightmare to do :lol:


----------



## dog2_99 (May 6, 2010)

wow very impressive; where do you get the black wheels really interested in those!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I like the idea.

Not sure it works or not. I think I'd love to see it in person. Presume your a paintshop or garage? :?


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that's a mean car - love it.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

dog2_99 said:


> wow very impressive; where do you get the black wheels really interested in those!


the wheels look like they are from audi, can get from the dealer iirc, then just sprayed gloss black


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I love it 8) and i also know someone who might be interested... :wink:

Can you PM me with the details when it becomes available?

If you can email the pics to [email protected] then I can forward them to my mate.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

looks cool 8)


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah i work for swansway accident repair centre, part of the audi dealership in crewe, cheshire, now for the wheels i am not sure, they are genuine audi and are 19", but not sure what there off,there optional extras i think, i will try to find out, the car will be in a showroom soon so i will let you know where it will be, either crewe, stoke or stafford, not sure yet, does look better in the flesh


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks very good, we'll have to come and have a look this weekend.


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I love it 8) and i also know someone who might be interested... :wink:
> 
> Can you PM me with the details when it becomes available?
> 
> ...


email sent with a few pics


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ryancooke said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I love it 8) and i also know someone who might be interested... :wink:
> ...


Thanks mate...


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Different 8)

DAZ


----------



## dog2_99 (May 6, 2010)

I work in London behind Selfridges and see all kinds of mad cars

Seen a fair few Matt Black TTs and they do look good.

Saw an R8 which was mirrored yesterday; wasn't overly impressed


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

dog2_99 said:


> I work in London behind Selfridges and see all kinds of mad cars
> 
> Seen a fair few Matt Black TTs and they do look good.
> 
> Saw an R8 which was mirrored yesterday; wasn't overly impressed


Ive seen that same R8. When will this RS be up for sale?


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

just rang my boss its for sale now and the price will be 54,950 and if you want more info on the car ring crewe audi and ask for neil rimmer on 01270 507070, or you could email him on [email protected]


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

ryancooke said:


> 54,950


I wish him the best of luck :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

ryancooke said:


> just rang my boss its for sale now and the price will be 54,950


 :lol:


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

GTR money :?

2nd hand r8 and 997 turbo money :?

Does he smoke the reefer?


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

it is close to a 50k car when you spec it up to what it is, especially with the extra wheels, and then you have they full respray which is about 5k, so in reality they aint exactly making much money on that


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

ryancooke said:


> it is close to a 50k car when you spec it up to what it is, especially with the extra wheels, and then you have they full respray which is about 5k, so in reality they aint exactly making much money on that


Would imagine the respray would cost joe bloggs 2.5k, and a main dealer who uses that bodyshop all the time considerably less.


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

i wont say how much the dealer got charged, but it was more than the 2.5k you think an average person would be charged.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

how much  

Mine was around 53 and i went a little overboard, what options does it have ???


----------



## Doff (Feb 28, 2009)

That's simply scary. Very nice!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Wheels are not that expansive as they have been around for a while and as said all at dealer prices so in
affect cost very little and the price, features will attrach a small amount of people, just like the java green one
you did a few months ago :roll: :roll:


----------



## f.ss.t (Mar 27, 2010)

not a fan of the wheels, and you can pick up second hand RS's now for 38k... 1k for a matte black wrap -= no worrying about chips, and chav damage... and easily removable for next purchaser... ill keep the 10k+ for some engine changes and decent wheels


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats big money - Not even a set of RS bucket seats in it!

Ask him if he wants to buy my one year old TTS for £40K


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

55k    

No way on earth. It's only an Audi.

5k for that paint job   

It's a nice paint job but it's not as nice as 5k in the pocket.

Sorry... I keep thinking Harry and Paul 'I saw you coming'...






Cheers

Rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That was very funny Rich but not as funny as the price of that car


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Instead of complaining about the price why don't you all go and have a look then decide?


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

audimad said:


> Instead of complaining about the price why don't you all go and have a look then decide?


Er, because they are trying to sell an ex demo for more than the price of a fully loaded new one?!

I have some magic beans for sale if your interested? :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

steve--m said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of complaining about the price why don't you all go and have a look then decide?
> ...


And it's an accident bodyshop...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Its an ex-demo

I thought it was new :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That makes it even worse :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

steve--m said:


> I have some magic beans for sale if your interested? :wink:


How much..?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> ryancooke said:
> 
> 
> > 54,950
> ...


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> steve--m said:
> 
> 
> > I have some magic beans for sale if your interested? :wink:
> ...


£2,000.00 a kilo. They're worth an extra 75 bhp though.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks sensational. I bet it looks better in real lif than the pics


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

steve--m said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of complaining about the price why don't you all go and have a look then decide?
> ...


 Whatever.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

These may have been seen before. Very agressive looking. Who said TT's were hairdressers cars.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Not a fan, but why do people think they can argue the price or worth?
> if you don't want it, don't buy it.
> 
> At the end of the day, a seller decides the price he wants and a buyer pays its or walks away.
> Good luck with the sale.


keyword being luck :lol:

Whoever buys this car at that price "saw you coming", "more money than sense" and "why didnt you get a porsche/gtr" is the response that person will get when they tell people how much they paid for it


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Those wheels man, what a shame [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ryancooke said:


> something a little different again from us, some people may like it and some people my not, car has been resprayed (not wrapped like all the others) and the centre of the bonnet, roof, tailgate, spoiler and centre of the bumpers have been left gloss black, different wheels have been sprayed gloss black and the centre caps with 5mm spacers to clear the calipers , and the wheel nut covers have been sprayed matte black, car will be up for sale soon, i will post more info once i have it.
> 
> when the sun hits it you can see the metalic bleeding through 8) , looks much better in the flesh (car not cleaned here either)and was a nightmare to do :lol:


I like the fuel cap, don't like those wheels, black TT RS wheels would look much better IMHO.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

That looks better. Prefer the wheels and the all matt finish.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> That looks better. Prefer the wheels and the all matt finish.


You don't put Audi accessories wheels on a TT RS IMHO.
And that aren't even the nicest wheels to begin with. :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone on here been to see the car?, we went today and it looks EXCELLENT, they will get £54,950 for it all day long.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

audimad said:


> Has anyone on here been to see the car?, we went today and it looks EXCELLENT, they will get £54,950 for it all day long.


Really, did you buy it?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Wolfsburger said:


> Really, did you buy it?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Wolfsburger said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone on here been to see the car?, we went today and it looks EXCELLENT, they will get £54,950 for it all day long.
> ...


 No, i already have 3 Audi's, one of them is a TTS. The TTRS hadn't been released when i bought the TTS brand new or else i would have bought one.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

audimad said:


> Wolfsburger said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Obvious solution, trade it in for that RS, the paintjob alone is worth 10k :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Are you my daughter?? :lol: :lol:

That is her favourite word when asked to do something


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

R5T said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > That looks better. Prefer the wheels and the all matt finish.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

If you can't afford this car then stop moaning about the price, if i didn't have 3 Audi's i would buy it. Just come out of your hiding places from behind your keyboards and take a trip to Crewe Audi and see it for yourselves, then you can tell all your concerns about the price to the sales manager, i'm sure he'll be very interested in what you have to say. The standard of the work done to the car is excellent and worth every penny. :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

robokn said:


> Are you my daughter?? :lol: :lol:
> 
> That is her favourite word when asked to do something


 No, i always say that to stupid comments that don't deserve a sensible reply. :wink:


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

audimad said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you my daughter?? :lol: :lol:
> ...


you sound like a teenager :lol:


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

audimad said:


> If you can't afford this car then stop moaning about the price, if i didn't have 3 Audi's i would buy it. Just come out of your hiding places from behind your keyboards and take a trip to Crewe Audi and see it for yourselves, then you can tell all your concerns about the price to the sales manager, i'm sure he'll be very interested in what you have to say. The standard of the work done to the car is excellent and worth every penny. :wink:


Yea yea, but your money where your mouth is then if its worth the money.

This paintjob doesnt cost 5k.

Friend of mine got his car resprayed top notch in white for 1.2k, to get this paintjob wouldnt cost all that much more. Dont see why you would want to believe a car salesmen anyway as they always talk out their ass. When I enquired about a TTRS and said I only wanted one with buckets the audi dealer then tried to tell me that cars with buckets are worth less etc etc etc. I just shut off at that point :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Poverty said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't afford this car then stop moaning about the price, if i didn't have 3 Audi's i would buy it. Just come out of your hiding places from behind your keyboards and take a trip to Crewe Audi and see it for yourselves, then you can tell all your concerns about the price to the sales manager, i'm sure he'll be very interested in what you have to say. The standard of the work done to the car is excellent and worth every penny. :wink:
> ...


 Why don't you go and have a look at the car, they won't bite you know, don't be scared. Go and ask a few questions, if you want me to come with you to hold your hand just give me a PM. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

There are some posts in this thread that reminds me of typical car salesmen - of those you see as characters in bad American movies..... :lol:


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

Poverty said:


> This paintjob doesnt cost 5k.
> 
> Friend of mine got his car resprayed top notch in white for 1.2k, to get this paintjob wouldnt cost all that much more. Dont see why you would want to believe a car salesmen anyway as they always talk out their ass.


just a quick statement from me, good for your friend that got a respray for 1.2k but i bet i could have found quite a few faults with it, or that it wasnt a complete strip down like this tt was, i dont set the prices as i am not a salesman, i am a panelbeater from the company who sprayed the car which included in a total strip down of the bonnet, boot, doors, bumpers, sideskirts, windows, 1/4 panels ect, with new seals, clips and stickers ect, to a customer a full respray in our place would be around 5k depending on the car (recently did a full respray on an audi r8 for 6k) im just posting the price and a quick bit of spec for the car with details of how to buy it if you are interested, i am not making any money or getting any benifits from posting this, i am just doing for what i would have thought would have been a favour for some one but has resulted in getting quite a bit of negative feedback about telling you the price


----------



## nuedul5 (Feb 25, 2010)

Shit that looks awsome. Looks like an Extream pack  wanted 1 on mine... not for the price they wanted though:|


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

regardless of the paintjob or how much it costs you cant expect to put the price of your car up for the cost of the paintjob, however you have and if it sells then congrats.

now should i spend 5k on my tt and price it up at 11k....hmm? :lol:


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks absolutely stunning I must say. I am sure someone will come along and pay the premium to have such an exclusive car. Not I granted, but hey it's a job well done.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

2zeroalpha said:


> Looks absolutely stunning I must say. I am sure someone will come along and pay the premium to have such an exclusive car. Not I granted, but hey it's a job well done.


It's unique!

That's why there is a premium on it it is new! Different from a second hand car...

It's like a new limited edition, it's a means to sell the car and many dealers do this... It works...

It's stupid to think a second hand car can command a premium but they do in Switzerland as cars tend to be priced 25-30% more than the UK...


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

the wheels have been swapped to the optional extras 19"ttrs 5 spokes, and they have been sprayed gloss black, pics to follow


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats going to look goooooood..


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

ryancooke said:


> the wheels have been swapped to the optional extras 19"ttrs 5 spokes, and they have been sprayed gloss black, pics to follow


Really? How much is it up for now?.......£57,000 ? :wink:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Wolfsburger said:


> ryancooke said:
> 
> 
> > the wheels have been swapped to the optional extras 19"ttrs 5 spokes, and they have been sprayed gloss black, pics to follow
> ...


 :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## swansway arc (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi there my name is darren and i am the manager at swansway arc .I would just like to thank you for all of your comments on the latest crewe audi extreme put together by myself and the very brave sales manager neil .It seems to me that the main cause of negativety is the price so i would just like to try and explain why our workmanship is as costly as it is.1)As we are a VAG approved repair centre we must cover your existing warranties so in the case of a brand new (at time of respray) ttrs that is ten years .2)All repair processes are audited by the brand so there is no shortcuts as in other bodyshops ie masking removable parts none approved paints etc etc .3)Our staff are trained by audi and our alluminum bay which you now need to work on most audi cars was a 50k investment alone .To be honest i could go on for ever and im probably boring you already so i wont .Any one who would like to see the car in the flesh especially the gent who could have the same job for around 1.2k is welcome as it will be on display at GTI international on Sunday the 27th of june.


----------



## andharri (May 18, 2009)

This is the beast http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=600988984


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've seen this and I'm somewhat conflicted. On one hand I think it looks hard as nails, on the other hand it looks like it was very dirty and it's been half-washed.

I also saw the green and black one parked up in Crewe this morning near Subway and I have to say it's altogether a better looking car.

Personally, I wouldn't pay a premium for either, but I'm sure plenty would.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

wja96 said:


> I've seen this and I'm somewhat conflicted. On one hand I think it looks hard as nails, on the other hand it looks like it was very dirty and it's been half-washed.
> 
> I also saw the green and black one parked up in Crewe this morning near Subway and I have to say it's altogether a better looking car.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't pay a premium for either, but I'm sure plenty would.


I like it, but wouldnt want it myself...saw a few matt grey Audi Avants and they are unique and gorgeous.. but for some reason I notice more easily small tiny scratches... Think about it, you cannot just t-cut it out...


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Love it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

swansway arc said:


> Hi there my name is darren and i am the manager at swansway arc .I would just like to thank you for all of your comments on the latest crewe audi extreme put together by myself and the very brave sales manager neil .It seems to me that the main cause of negativety is the price so i would just like to try and explain why our workmanship is as costly as it is.1)As we are a VAG approved repair centre we must cover your existing warranties so in the case of a brand new (at time of respray) ttrs that is ten years .2)All repair processes are audited by the brand so there is no shortcuts as in other bodyshops ie masking removable parts none approved paints etc etc .3)Our staff are trained by audi and our alluminum bay which you now need to work on most audi cars was a 50k investment alone .To be honest i could go on for ever and im probably boring you already so i wont .Any one who would like to see the car in the flesh especially the gent who could have the same job for around 1.2k is welcome as it will be on display at GTI international on Sunday the 27th of june.


You could always bring it to the TTOC/TTF meet at Duxford.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> I like it, but wouldnt want it myself...saw a few matt grey Audi Avants and they are unique and gorgeous.. but for some reason I notice more easily small tiny scratches... Think about it, you cannot just t-cut it out...


Why not?? not that I'm suggesting that t cut is a good idea..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

pars_andy said:


> Why not?? not that I'm suggesting that t cut is a good idea..


I think us men like it... Whilst I found that the 5 women I showed the Matt grey all said it looked unpainted... It made me laugh and then realist that most women and much older people will truly think that!!

I suppose it is paint... As I said when I use a professional DA polisher, I can get a great shine up... Delete or minimise small scrathes or swirls... Perhaps this paint doesn't get swirls but as I said the scratches were noticeable... Albeit all this I think that car is worth it.. And my hat off to the manager popping and laying it out on here..


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Ouch - I see £5k knocked off the price already
http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=600988984


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

genuine question about matt paint like this...if a panel needs to be repainted for any reason, is there any issue with the paint matching

I wouldn't have thought there would be an issue...just interested


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

phope said:


> genuine question about matt paint like this...if a panel needs to be repainted for any reason, is there any issue with the paint matching
> 
> I wouldn't have thought there would be an issue...just interested


Think of it like art, when you mix the paint, the paint will need to be mixed to match... even colour coding cannot help certain pearlesent paints, it takes trial and sometimes error to reach an exact match.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Ouch - I see £5k knocked off the price already
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=600988984


Hmm, appears I was wrong to predict someone would pay that premium.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

doing mine this week plasti dip matte black
500$ canadien or 315 british pound
remove it when you want garanti 5-6 years


----------

